# Sticky  What's My Snowboard Worth (Read this before posting one of those threads)



## Craig64

Unfortunately most of these 🤡 will be thinking, TLDNR.


----------



## Surgeon

You da mön!

Babylän!

(That’s a Marley joke)


----------

